# what happened to "what to watch now"



## Craigothy (Apr 2, 2017)

Just opted in and upgraded to the new upgrade experience on the tivo bolt. I used to be able to go to "what to watch *now*" and see movies, etc. that were showing at that exact time from channels in my channel list. Now I just see "what to watch" and its just a mix of netflix movies, amazon prime, some cable movies and the times are all over the place. Is there any possibility of bringing back the simple "what is on right now" feature?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I think they removed it and you have a tile list at the top or bottom of screen that is basically a replacement.


----------



## kujo999 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm actually OK without it. It ate up way too much screen real estate. If it's an option to turn on and off I'm fine with that too. But I don't miss it at all.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

If you go to what to watch then choose on tv today, then pick more tv shows, it shows what is on now but I only see sports and episodic shows. 

The sports category also has on now under view all. 

I don’t see one for movies at all. You can get movies on now in the guide. Press C then choose movies.


----------

